

Show HN: A simple and easy MQ for devices, written in Go - StavrosK
https://github.com/skorokithakis/gweet

======
StavrosK
I wanted an easy way to send commands from my phone to my various Raspberry
Pis and Arduinos, and receive data back, so I made this lightweight MQ with a
very simple API.

